# Liquid or granule Bifen?



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm looking at doing a yard treatment this year for the ticks. They have been the worse ever and it's not even summer yet. I was thinking of doing a whole yard(15,000sqft) then after just a perimeter to maintain and keep the chemicals to a limit because if the kids. I was looking at BifenXTS but wasn't sure if I should go with liquid or granular. I have a TTTF yard and keep it at 4inches so I wasn't sure how the coverage would be with liquid it it being thicker. Thanks!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't think ticks thrive in mowed grass. They usually hang out on shrubs and tall plants, waiting for a potential host to brush up against it. So as long as you maintain your TTTF, I doubt you have many ticks in there. I think you will get more impact from a perimeter spray of brush. So if I were to go with one, that would probably be my choice. Another strategy I have heard people do is a perimeter spray of all wooded areas, followed by a spreading granular for the first 5-10 feet of turf where the grass meets the woods.


----------

